# Kauai 3 nights 12/09/15-12/12/15



## sman999 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi all,
I have booked Hyatts Kauai 4 free nights and needs 3 more night from 12/09/15-12/12/15. If you have same category or higher like that of Hyatt or Marriott then it's even better. Thanks for checking!


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 29, 2015)

Since the maximum asking price on this forum is $100 per night, you might also want to consider other resorts.


----------



## sman999 (Oct 30, 2015)

Forgot about the max price. Sure.


----------



## sman999 (Nov 11, 2015)

No longer needed.


----------

